# poser un lapin



## silvia f

Buon pomeriggio,

si tratta di una conversazione tra due amici, il primo vede il secondo seduto al tavolino di un bar con l'aria piuttosto abbacchiata e gli chiede:

Qu'est-ce qui se passe? Léonore t'a ancore posé un lapin?

Ed il secondo risponde:

Elle m'a pas posé un lapin... Elle est pas venue, c'est tout!

Che cosa significa esattamente? 
Te l'ha data buca?
Ti ha piantato in asso?
O qualcosa del genere.

Grazie per l'aiuto,

Silvia


----------



## underhouse

Sì, esatto:

Fare un bidone
Dare buca


----------



## Duncan#21

Strano... fare un bidone = porre un coniglio.


----------



## Necsus

Eh, sì. Dal Garzanti:
_poser un lapin_ _à qqn_, (_fam._) fare un bidone a qlcu. 
Più precisamente, sembra proprio 'non presentarsi a un appuntamento'. Da CNRTL:
♦ _Expr. fam._ _Poser un lapin à qqn._ Ne pas être au rendez-vous convenu.


----------



## silvia f

Perfetto.
Grazie a tutti,
Silvia


----------



## Berlifitzing

Allora forse il senso più calzante è "dare una buca". 
Ess:avevo appuntamento con una ragazza ma mi dato (una) buca.


----------



## nestore

Altra possibilità: tirare (un) pacco. 

; )

Nestore


----------



## LauraCx

Tirare il pacco
Dare buca
Bidonare


----------



## Ruminante

Dipende certamente dall'uso regionale e generazionale... per me ad esempio vale "dare buca" senza l'articolo indeterminativo. 
Ciao.. e buon anno


----------

